# Used Insert.  Need help identifiying and with instalation



## mooman (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the insert. I'm new to stoves so please bear with me. The only marks on the insert are on the side:R1947? there could be more but there is some rust that obscures it. A Google search has yielded nothing.





http://i46.tinypic.com/dwrolh.jpg
(image doesn't seem to be working.  I'll try and fix it when i get home)

1.I have come to the realization that I will need to reline my all brick chimney so any advice on doing this as inexpensivly as possible would be great.

2. Whats with the plate being an inch higher than the bottom of the insert? There is a small vent under there (intake i guess?), but it looks awkward. Can I use thin bricks or something to fill that gap?

3. My fireplaces firebox is set about 1/5in lower than the hearth. This causes the insert to be off balance when set in the firebox. Do I somehow "shim" the back of the insert up so this doesn't happen?

4. The fan is set in a box (with vent holes) in the back of the insert. Does this mean it is pulling air from back there? Wouldn't this pull smoke if the insert was not vented all the way to the top of the chimney (in its old home it was just sitting in a fireplace with a clay liner).

5. Finally. The fan worked in the old house but now does not. What are my chances of finding a replacement or fabricating one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mooman (Nov 19, 2012)

Update.  It appears to be a Hutch insert.  It looks very similar to the Hutch "Rebel" (with the blower in the back) but without the brass and lettering on the front.

Anyone help me on my questions now?


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure if this is a Hutch. It's similar, but the doors seem wimpy compared to the Rebel. Email them with a picture hutchmfg@bellsouth.net or call David @ (865) 458-4676


----------



## mooman (Nov 19, 2012)

Your right, it's not.  More research turns out it's a Buck stove.  Still trying to find the exact model.  So that should help with finding parts.  Also answers the question about the hearth guard.  It is like that to allow removal of warm air from below the fire box.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 26, 2012)

mooman said:


> Your right, it's not. More research turns out it's a Buck stove. Still trying to find the exact model. So that should help with finding parts. Also answers the question about the hearth guard. It is like that to allow removal of warm air from below the fire box.


It is in fact a buck stove. Go to http://www.servicesales.com/brass-draft-slides-p-476.html for parts and info.
Depending on the door opening its either a 26000, 27000 or 28000.
They work, but have the fans in the back, an use a lot of wood.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Dec 19, 2012)

This stove is a double-wall buck stove.  It will probably take a morrell motor and morell fanblade if anything needs replacing.  Very few of the older double-wall inserts took the three-speed motor.  yours probablyy has an expanded metal cage on the back to which the motor mounts.  motor is here http://www.servicesales.com/morrill-motor-p-171.html

fan blade is here http://www.servicesales.com/buck-morrill-fanblade-p-578.html 

good luck with the stove!


----------

